# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Gestopt met pil, kleine bloeding

## xylina

Hallo, 

Even een vraagje.

Ik moest om bepaalde redenen 1 maand stoppen met de Mercilon pil.
Ik slik al bijna 8 jaar de Mericlon pil.
Ik heb na het stoppen een mini bloeding gehad (1 dag oud bruin bloed) ben normaal geproken 3 a 4 dagen ongesteld en dan erg weinig.

Met 2 mini tampons kom ik de dag door,als het erg is heb ik er wel 3 of 4 nodig :Wink: 


Nou heb ik al een aantal keer gehad tijdens het pil gebruik dat ik weleens 2 soms 3 maanden niet ongesteld ben geworden.

Maar nou moest ik afgelopen week eigenlijk weer ongesteld worden.
Heb wel al 2 weken een zeurderige onderbuik , het idee dat ik ongesteld moet worden en ik ben gigantisch moe!!
Kan wel 20 uur slapen op een dag.

Nou heb ik al besloten om eind deze week een test te halen als ik dan nog steeds niet ongesteld ben geworden.

Maar ik vraag me af of iemand dit ook heeft meegemaakt.

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reactie.

Groetjes San

----------


## xylina

Ohja ik vergat er nog bij te zetten dat ik sinds het zeurende onderbuik gevoel begonnen is, ik ook onwijs vaak moet plassen!
Eerst was het ongeveer 6 keer per dag max. 
En nu is het gemiddeld 2 keer per uur!

Groetjes San

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Xylina,

Je zou het zelf kunnen achterhalen, heb je onveilige seks gehad in de tijd dat jij gestopt was met de pil? Is het antwoord op deze vraag ja, dan is er idd een kans op zwangerschap. Zo niet kun je voor de zekerheid alsnog een test doen.

De reden dat je menstruatie nu heel vreemd verloopt kan ook komen door de pilgebruik, je hebt 8 jaar de pil geslikt, en bent 1 maand daarmee gestopt, dit ontregelt je lichaam, je lichaam moet dan weer wennen aan het functioneren zonder de pil. Nu ben je weer begonnen met de pil, en nu moet je lichaam dus weer wennen aan de pil.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## xylina

hoi silvia, 

bedankt voor je reactie, heb idd onveilige sex gehad oeps :Smile: 
maarja zoals ik al had geschreven ga ik voor de zekerheid een test doen van de week.

maar ik ben nu niet opnieuw begonnen met de pil, omdat de huisarts had gezegd dat ik eerst weer ongesteld moest worden....

dus gewoon maar even wachten tot dat het weer door zet...(of niet, maakt niet uit hihihi :Wink: )

groetjes San

----------


## Sylvia93

@ San,

Als jij aangeeft onveilige seks gehad te hebben is er een grote kans op zwangerschap idd, dan kun je beter een test gaan doen, want anders wacht je straks dus op niets  :Wink:  Het vele plassen is wel een teken van zwangerschap, net zoals de pijn in de onderbuik, maar deze kan net zo goed komen van een menstruatie welke in de weg zit. Dus even testen zou ik zeggen. 
Is het overigens wel welkom wanneer je misschien wel zwanger blijkt te zijn?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## xylina

@ silvia,

het is welkom als het er zit, maar er zal wel gezeur van familie komen.
niet omdat we te jong zijn (ik bijn 26 en vriend 32) maar omdat me vriend sinds begin dit jaar geen geld meer krijgt :Frown: 

maar ja mocht het toch zo zijn dan ben ik niet teleurgesteld :Smile: 

groetjes San

----------


## Sylvia93

@ San,

Gelukkig! Sja dat geen geld meer krijgen is rot, heeft hij (of jij) geen recht op een uitkering? Mocht je trouwens wel zwanger zijn dan krijg je ook kinderbijslag etc, dus er is altijd wel wat!

Wanneer ga je een test doen?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## xylina

heb de test toevallig net gedaan..............

helaas was hij hartstikke negatief.... :Frown:  wel een beetje jammer.

maar dat is me gevoel, me verstand zegt wel dat het beter is...

in iedergeval bedankt voor je reacties

groetjes San

----------


## Sylvia93

@ San,

Ah helaas! Misschien heeft je verstand idd wel een beetje gelijk, het is misschien beter om eerst financieel een beetje sterk te staan wanneer je echt aan kinderen wilt denken. Maar wie weet komt het vast vanzelf nog!

En geen dank hoor!  :Smile: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

